# Snow Effect



## jerekb (Apr 29, 2009)

Anyone know where I can find a projectable snow effect like a video loop preferably something down loadable and free I want something thats just black with little white things falling I'm sure most of you know what I'm talking about. Any help would be great? (P.S. I'm in a bit of a time crunch.)


----------



## themuzicman (Apr 30, 2009)

Ideas:

Film it yourself, get some white things (fake snow?) film it in front of a flat back background.

Get a light, drop stuff in front of it.

Rig a snow bag (I was able to bootleg one on a time crunch in 20 minutes one show, ingenuity helps).


----------



## NickJones (Apr 30, 2009)

A few options, 
If you have Mac, get yourself a copy of Apple's Motion, its always better to make one yourself that way you get good quality video as it will be projected onto a big screen,
If you have a PC or can't get a copy of Motion use Flash 8,
If you are really tight, this can be done with PowerPoint, a clip art picture of a snowflake, custom animation and a Powerpoint To video/a lot of copy & pasting slides.

If you do go for the snow bag option it will be a (insert atlernate word for female dog here) to clean up.
Cheers
Nick


----------

